# Impact WSPP Transfer to new computer



## Robert Hewitt (Sep 29, 2013)

I have created my website using the Impact WSPP plugin from Lightroom - but this was on my old laptop ....  I have looked for the files to copy accross the web site as presently constructed onto my new laptop, but cannot find anything.

IMPACT is loaded as a Plugin and seems to recognise my website name - but has none of the collections nor the templates I edited to create it.

Any ideas how to recover these - as opposed to a full recreate?  I still have the old machine ...

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Robert

Have you transferred your Lightroom catalog from your other machine yet?  If so, how did you do that.  The information should be stored in the catalog.


----------



## Robert Hewitt (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes - copied accross before i address the Impact issues.  Reinstalled Lightroom and pointed at the Catalogue file .....





Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> Have you transferred your Lightroom catalog from your other machine yet?  If so, how did you do that.  The information should be stored in the catalog.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 30, 2013)

And did you copy the templates over from the AppData folder?  They're not stored in the catalog.  (Although that still wouldn't explain the missing collections.)

Are all of your other collections there and available as expected?


----------



## Robert Hewitt (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes all my other collections are there - except that none of the Publish Service ones - ie am missing Flickr as well.  I will check out the templates though.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 1, 2013)

Missing Publish Services would suggest that Export as Catalog or Import from Catalog have been used somewhere in the transfer.  Would that sound right?  If so, you'll need to transfer over your catalog without using Publish (i.e. straight copy/paste/open) or recreate your publish services manually.


----------



## Robert Hewitt (Oct 1, 2013)

Is you comment still valid if I have the heading / main tab in Publish Services but not the Collections related to it .....  Also I do not recall using Export as Catalog, rather a simple copy of the file was used.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you still have the old laptop around?  Or any older catalog backups?  It would be interesting to open the older catalogs and confirm they're still in there.  If they are, then there may be ways and means of transferring them.  How long ago did you switch computers?


----------



## Robert Hewitt (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, I still have the old machine.  The switch occured in July/August this year.  I have of course upgraded to V5 sicne the move of computers .....

Thanks for your assistance so far!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 3, 2013)

Great, ok, check on the old computer that the publish services are safely there, and then try copying the catalog over to the new computer and open it on there to confirm that the publish services are safely there.  Don't overwrite your current working catalog, of course!  If they still appear in the newly-copied catalog, there's a plugin called LRVoyager that would make it possible to copy the publish services I think.  Or you'd have all the information you need to recreate them at that point.


----------



## Robert Hewitt (Oct 3, 2013)

Many thanks - will try this over the weekend.


----------

